# Balance and motion School project



## Jim (Feb 24, 2009)

Good grief.

My Son is in the first grade and he needs to come up with a Balance and motion project. That means I need to come up with a balance and motion project that we need to build here, and he needs to take it to school and build it there and then show it off....FIRST GRADE! #-o 

Any ideas?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 24, 2009)

Pedestal seat on the front of the boat


Guess you will have to take the whole class fishing  :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 24, 2009)

Ummm, get the teacher to stand on one foot on their chair (Balance  ), then push them off the chair..........(Motion!). :wink:


----------



## redbug (Feb 24, 2009)

hw about building a top? you might be able to use one of the wood lure blanks you have left


----------



## SMDave (Feb 24, 2009)

Any specific criteria?


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 24, 2009)

Give these a look...  

https://schools.ccsd.net/bass/teachertoolsFOSSbalanceandmotion.html

https://www.stevespanglerscience.com/experiments/12

https://74.125.47.132/search?q=cach...nts&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 24, 2009)

redbug said:


> hw about building a top?




:idea: That's a good idea! 



Balance and Motion project in the 1st grade :shock: . I think our first graders are still doing construction paper and paste projects down here. :-k


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2009)

Your homework assignment, due on Friday March 6th is to create a project that clearly shows what you have learned about balance and motion. It may be a re-creation of a favorite experiment we did here at school (ex. build a mobile, design a racetrack, balance an object such as a pencil, etc.) or a brand new idea of your own that applies your knowledge of balance and motion.

Your project must include the following:
1, Labels (balance point, counter weight, etc.) either directly on the project or on a diagram (drawing) of the project if you are unable to attach labels to your project.

2, A written explanation of how balance and or motion are at work in your project. This explanation may be handwritten or typed, but it must be in your own words and something that you can read aloud independently to a small group. It should include science vocabulary, which we have learned in class, to explain how your project is balanced or in motion. For example, "I put a counter weight on the left side because the weight of the eraser on the right side made it unstable..."

3, You must be able to set up your project on your own, without adult assistance, here at school.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 24, 2009)

Jim said:


> Your homework assignment, due on Friday March 6th is to create a project that clearly shows what you have learned about balance and motion. It may be a re-creation of a favorite experiment we did here at school (ex. build a mobile, design a racetrack, balance an object such as a pencil, etc.) or a brand new idea of your own that applies your knowledge of balance and motion.
> 
> Your project must include the following:
> 1, Labels (balance point, counter weight, etc.) either directly on the project or on a diagram (drawing) of the project if you are unable to attach labels to your project.
> ...


that seems a little hard for a first grader lol and hard for me :shock:


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 24, 2009)

Bring a sack of fish (means you have excuse to go fishing) and a Cabelas scale. Weigh the fish and they will see motion. Fish never be still when weighed.


----------



## Andy (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Jim, you ever seen the little birds that balance on their beak? Easy to build with a folding carpenter rule or a few popsicle sticks. The more you move the "wings" forward the easier it is to balance..
How about the boiled egg trick, balancing on one end, It's hard to get it to balance, motion part is to spin it and it'll act like a top...
That's just a couple right off the top of my head..


----------



## SMDave (Feb 24, 2009)

Catapult or trebuche! That will wow the judges


----------



## bcritch (Feb 25, 2009)

Specknreds said:


> Bring a sack of fish (means you have excuse to go fishing) and a Cabelas scale. Weigh the fish and they will see motion. Fish never be still when weighed.



I was thinking along the same lines as Specknreds. A balancing scale...


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 25, 2009)

I see-saw would do the trick


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 25, 2009)

Somebody's first grade science teacher has devised a way to cook crack in their home. :roll: 

The kids are in first grade for goodness sake. When I was in first grade, I was learning how to spell, read with comprehension and write in cursive, not how to compose science essays... let alone type them up. Heck, I didn't have a typing class until I got into high school.

These homework assignments that are clearly mainly homework for the parents burn my ***.

My daughter is barely 4 years old and in daycare. She came home with a "homework" assignment two weeks ago to compose a short paper and collage on sea otters. My daughter is a rocket scientist compared to me at that age but she still can't even write her name, let alone write a paper or gather materials for a collage herself (like I have a stack of magazines sitting around my house that are chock full of sea otter pictures anyway). I told the wife that she could tell her "teacher" that sort of thing was what I was paying them a fortune for. If they want to do that sort of stuff, they can do it at daycare instead of playing most of the day and spending their evenings being educated at home. They can also use some of that money that I give them for monthly consumables for things like construction paper and glue (and magazines full of sea otters) rather than sheets of white paper that they turn the kids loose with scissors on just to make confetti of. When she finally reaches school age, I am going to save a fortune.

Sorry for the short rant but that is one of my hot button issues currently. We barely have time to get dinner consumed before it's time for a bath and bed (already too late) after work as it stands without a bunch of "homework" that there is no way she could reasonably be expected to do.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Balance and motion. Demonstrate a finely tuned baitcasting combo, as far as a good balance, and how that affects casting distance and accuracy, which would be motion. You can demonstrate how a badly balanced combo adversely affects castability, which can be explained as how balance _affects_ motion.

I love physics. Especially when it comes to force, motion, etc.


----------



## ben2go (Feb 25, 2009)

Whoa!Advanced physics in 1st grade.


----------

